# Javier Reyes Of Animals as Leaders, new custom RG 8 string



## brutalwizard (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 16, 2012)

double post


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 16, 2012)

Very nice! 

EDIT: The pickguard looks like an afterthought so the direct mounts and that massive gaping hole for the toggle switch stick out so badly. Still, it adds a nice classy feel to it.


----------



## FireInside (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Lirtle (Aug 16, 2012)

Ehhh... Definitely prefer his RGA8 LACS


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh man this is nice! That man definitely deserves it too!


----------



## jon66 (Aug 16, 2012)

What's with all these non-functioning pickguards lately? I love me some pickguards, but it throws the whole look off when you route a huge blade switch slot and ears for the pups. 

Still though, what a gorgeous guitar overall. Ibby, why you no put those finishes on the prestige 8's.


----------



## renzoip (Aug 16, 2012)

Idk, I'm not feeling this one too much. I think the pickguard + direct mount pickups +the trem + the weird looking knobs, look pretty odd in the context of this guitar, to say the least (IMO). The quilt is cool, though.


----------



## Djent (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not really a fan of quilts, but that just really comes out. A perfect twin to Tosin's Strat-style LACS.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 16, 2012)

Why can't they do this on production models?


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree, it looks fine at a glance, but the pickguard looks rather odd on examination.


----------



## groovemasta (Aug 16, 2012)

Would of been more awesome with no pickguard and more white hardware, I don't know why you would want that quilt covered. 

Imo


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 16, 2012)

He must like rosewood and volume knob extremely close to the bridge pickup. Extremely nice guitar though. Very, very nice guitar! The color is insane! What wood is the body?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 16, 2012)

Very very classy guitar!!! Too bad Ibanez does not make that bridge in anything but black, because it in chrome or gold would look sooooo good


----------



## Philligan (Aug 16, 2012)

That's absolutely killer


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Aug 16, 2012)

Very classy, loving the quilt and the honeyburst, looks like a real piece of gear for a hardworking musician and thats the way it should be, considering their guitars were stolen, anyways, I think Ibanez should do more for their production models, not everyone is a recording and touring artist who can just walk up to the LACS department and ask for a custom, they should be using more colours, or more natural finishes with Walnut Oil or Satin or even glossed finishes, even different options for hardware colour, that's just my opinion though, don't take it seriously.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 16, 2012)

I have NO issues with that guitar, gorgeous instrument top to bottom. Goddamn you guys are high-maintenance


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 16, 2012)

looks disproportionate to me


----------



## Papaoneil (Aug 16, 2012)

Amazing, I love it


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Aug 16, 2012)

That's so gorgeous. I want one.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Possibly one of the hottest guitars I've seen in a very long time.

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 16, 2012)

That is beautiful! Such a cool guitar!


----------



## Rypac (Aug 17, 2012)

The body seems so thin in comparison to the neck but I actually really like that look. Awesome guitar!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Aug 17, 2012)

Seems a shame to cover that lovely top with a pickguard. Looks awesome regardless!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh my lord. This is fucking amazing.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Aug 17, 2012)

I see NOTHING wrong with that pickguard!


----------



## Cremated (Aug 17, 2012)

I like the pickguard. The black hardware doesn't reallt mesh with the guitar well though.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 17, 2012)

Needs a maple fretboard!!!


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2012)

Might just be the black against the color scheme but the bridge looks huge there,

Gorgeous guitar all around, though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 17, 2012)

Man, Javier sure is excited about his new custom guitar!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 17, 2012)

Considering how calm Javier is in person, this doesn't surprise me one bit! haha!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2012)

If RG8's with pickguards are about to become a thing I SO approve

And orange quilt... A man with good taste.


----------



## jake7doyle (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks sweet. IMO though it should have black pup covers, switch tip and machine heads


----------



## drmosh (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks really weird and disproportionate to me. Without the pickguard I would have preferred it, but hey, it's not mine!


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Man, Javier sure is excited about his new custom guitar!



I would be too.  

Some specs on it would be nice.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 17, 2012)

That's a classy looking guitar right there. Deactivator 8s i'm guessing?


----------



## trickae (Aug 17, 2012)

is it just me, but I'm so over the pickguard look. Its so much work to swap the pups over, I'd rather have top mounted pups with rear routings.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2012)

That guitar IS rear routed...

A brief look at the blade selector cutout will verify...

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it easier to shift everything over with a pickguard seeing as you can just lift it out and set it in another body already wired (except the jack which is trivial)?


----------



## pink freud (Aug 17, 2012)

The pickguard adds a nice color contrast.


----------



## AndreasD (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks good. Prefer Tosins strat-style one though.


----------



## abadonae (Aug 17, 2012)

THIS has to be one of the most attractive guitars i've seen for a while, I can see what people are saying about the fretboard, it does seem like something that was included after the original build, but i think it compliments the guitar very well. Definitely a classy instrument, and at least we all know its gonna get played well


----------



## chris9 (Aug 18, 2012)

that is awesome but with such a stunning finish not sure i would have put the pickguard on but still awesome!!!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 18, 2012)

Beautiful guitar! And I dig the pickguard, it goes well with the finish.


----------



## Philip N (Aug 18, 2012)

Classy as fuck! I dig it!

philip


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow wow wow! I love it.


----------



## DslDwg (Aug 19, 2012)

If Ibanez put that in the catalog for a reasonable price I'd grab one in a minute. Gorgeous Guitar!


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 19, 2012)

DslDwg said:


> If Ibanez put that in the catalog for a reasonable price I'd grab one in a minute. Gorgeous Guitar!



Depends how far you would stretch the term "reasonable" for a guitar.

I could see a Prestige version (not Sugi ) coming in at 3-4000$. 


...Which I would totally pay for that, honestly.


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 19, 2012)

Silver hardware and better switch and this would have been a complete winner


----------



## Contra (Aug 19, 2012)

It is a nice quilt, but I think the pickguard compliments it. I'm not so sure about the black hardware though.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 19, 2012)

That's pretty sweet

It would be cooler of it was front routed with the pups and controls mounted to the pickguard


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2012)

technomancer said:


> That's pretty sweet
> 
> It would be cooler of it was front routed with the pups and controls mounted to the pickguard



Agreed. When I'm famous I'll hook that up.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 19, 2012)

It does look to me like the body proportions are slightly outa whack with what they'd normally be. Other than that it's pretty cool, and I personally prefer direct mounted pickups regardless of scratchplate or not  I think I read somewhere that the neck on this guitar is in fact from an old RGA8 he had, though I could be completely wrong


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 19, 2012)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Why can't they do this on production models?



Cause then everyone would bitch about the price.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 19, 2012)

What's the scale length on that thing? Looks about as big as the M8M so maybe 30"?


----------



## The Only Factor (Aug 19, 2012)

misingonestring said:


> Cause then everyone would bitch about the price.



I don't know about that... I'm sure that as long as it's not crack-smoking stupidly priced like the UV77MC reissue or the M8M is, there'd be people lining up for something like this. And yes, I agree that more guitar manufacturers need to get the hint that we want more colors and options other than black. But not going to get off topic here about that...

IMHO, between this one that Javier got and the white one that Tosin got, that's a pair made in heaven and must be amazing to see in person!!! 

Congrats Javier on a killer piece, and one that's a nice contrast to the one Tosin's got!!!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 19, 2012)

Normally I hate pickguards, but I'm REALLY diggin' this. Nice!


----------



## Ninjahat (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweet as guitar, Javier is a nice dude and it sucks him and Tosin got robbed, glad he's gotten this sick 8. He definitely deserves it


----------



## DslDwg (Aug 20, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Depends how far you would stretch the term "reasonable" for a guitar.
> 
> I could see a Prestige version (not Sugi ) coming in at 3-4000$.
> 
> ...



Premium @ $1500-$2000

Prestige up to about $2500 

Over that it might be in line with their current offerings but just a little too rich for me.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 20, 2012)

I may or may not like this guitar more than Tosin's....


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 20, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Man, Javier sure is excited about his new custom guitar!


That is what i look like on Christmas, after getting a awesome guitar but I go sit in my room playing for a while and never shut up to my friends about how awesome it is. My Mom thought I didn't like the guitars.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 20, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> What's the scale length on that thing? Looks about as big as the M8M so maybe 30"?



Its a reworked RGA8 neck from his old Ibanez RGA8 according to his facebook page so its standard 27" scale.


----------

